
Economies of small - joshuacc
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2011/04/economies-of-smal.html
======
billswift
The post claims _focus_ and reduced overhead can be more important than scale.
But there are also other factors arguing against pure economies of scale;as
Freeman Dyson put it in _Infinite In All Directions_ , "Never sacrifice
economies of speed to achieve economies of scale."

